# Auto Design NYC Looking For Installers



## AutoDesignNYC (Jul 27, 2016)

The best automotive customization shop in Manhattan is moving to a larger location at the end of the summer and we are looking to grow. We are staying in Manhattan and are looking to hire 12 volt installers who have multiple years of experience of working on all sorts of cars. We really need people who can wire up a full system or do a full radar job in a new BMW (for example), and any other automotive electronics without asking for any sort of help. Fabrication, upholstery, or any other sort of automotive work experience is a plus. For more info, email sales AT autodesignnyc.com

Thank you!


----------



## AutoDesignNYC (Jul 27, 2016)

Still looking.


----------



## AutoDesignNYC (Jul 27, 2016)

All inquiries welcome


----------



## AutoDesignNYC (Jul 27, 2016)

To the top


----------

